# 1* for all pax who give you less than 5



## Scuba Steve (Mar 1, 2015)

With our ability to change their rating after the fact, I'm going to start giving 1* to anyone who gives me 4 or less if I can figure out who it is. 

Anyone like this idea?

I'll only do it if I'm pretty sure I can figure out who it was; and I won't do it if I messed up somehow and deserved less than 5.


----------



## Steve Joseph (Oct 21, 2015)

Just let it go Steve. First off, retaliation never ends well. Every action leads to a reaction and if that initial action is grounded in a negative proposition(retaliation) please don't expect any good to come of it. 

Next, it's impossible to figure out who rated you lower than what you thought you deserved. That's by design to mitigate exactly what you're proposing. If you think you "messed up somehow" then chances are you're very conscious right now, before the fact of receiving a low rating that something isn't quite right about the level of ride-sharing service you're providing. Be honest with yourself, be your worst critic and fix whatever it is now before the fact. If after you're addressed the issue(s) and are doing the best you can then there is nothing more you can do. We can't control people's emotions or recommend they all own a copy of "don't sweat the small stuff".

It makes zero sense to worry about the feedback system because it's simply not fair in how it's currently structured and will just send you mad trying to "figure it out" or come up with ways to retaliate against passengers. 

Just an FYI? I've seen these threads before so you may want to do a search and see how that worked out for others or what other drivers thought of the OP's idea.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Mar 1, 2015)

I've been giving great service, and my rating is solid. I really don't even care about my rating, it's more about the principle I guess.

I only got 1 non-5 tonight and I'm almost sure I know who it was from. That's what got me thinking.

Thanks for the advice, I'll look for the other threads sometime.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I don't subscribe to the retaliation aspect of it, but they DO allow pax to do this to drivers. If you rate a pax a 1* and they notice, they do the same to you. Not a fare and equal system.


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

You do care about your rating or else you would not of made a entire post about dishing out your 1 star vengeance. If you do not drive that much it is easy to figure out who gave you bad rating. If you drive a lot good luck figuring that out. Even more so when the rider has a entire week to rate you or change what the rated you.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Mar 1, 2015)

Gabriel Quijas said:


> You do care about your rating or else you would not of made a entire post about dishing out your 1 star vengeance.


it's not my rating I care about, it's the principle of it. If I give a safe, cheap ride, the least they can do is give 5*.

If they can't do that, I want them to have a low rating so I don't accept them next time and hopefully other good drivers will do the same; leaving them to wait longer and get a crap driver who will take anything.

The appreciative riders should get the good ratings and best service.


----------



## Summer1952 (Jun 12, 2016)

Scuba Steve said:


> With our ability to change their rating after the fact, I'm going to start giving 1* to anyone who gives me 4 or less if I can figure out who it is.
> 
> Anyone like this idea?
> 
> I'll only do it if I'm pretty sure I can figure out who it was; and I won't do it if I messed up somehow and deserved less than 5.


----------



## Summer1952 (Jun 12, 2016)

How do you change a passengers rating?
After the fact.


----------



## EuropeanDriver (Jun 14, 2016)

if you rate someone less than 4 stars, you won't be matched with them again on uber so it could impact your income as well


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

That is not true on uber. I Lyft, if you rate someone a 3 or less, you won't be matched.


----------



## swishy (Sep 28, 2015)

I have a real simple rating system. Riders that tip are 5 stars, riders that don't are 1 star. I don't care how great the conversation is, how great the person is, how well we get along, etc. Tip me you get 5, no tip you're getting a 1. 

Have a nice day, thanks for shopping Uber!


----------



## RPTerror (Jun 20, 2016)

I had been told that if a driver rates a passenger three stars or less then they will not be matched up again. Is that true?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Only on Lyft.


----------



## RPTerror (Jun 20, 2016)

Is there anything an Uber driver can do to NOT be matched up with a specific passenger? Thanks for your response.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

RPTerror said:


> Is there anything an Uber driver can do to NOT be matched up with a specific passenger? Thanks for your response.


yes, contact fUber support. They will want to know why.


----------

